# Finally got my Brichardis



## ritzgirl34 (Jan 20, 2005)

I had to drive 2 hours to get them, but they're here now.   I got 6 of them total, 5 are about an inch and one is 2 inches. The big one has the same shape as the others, but he doesn't have the yellow on the gill and the white outline like the others. He's also a bit darker and a LOT more shy (he spends 98% of his time in a hole the he dug under a rock). So basically, I just want to make sure that he IS a Brichardi. The pictures are a bit fuzzy, but that's as good as I could do without him running back into hiding.

http://groups.msn.com/FGPix/brichardi.msnw

The first pic is of the babies and the rest are of the fish in question.


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

I can't tell from the pics, the fin structure looks like Brichardi but I can't make out the markings by the gill. Is there a dark -) marking by the gill?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

He is a bichardi. Nice fish by the way.


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

The little ones are yellow on the gills? Do they have the same -) pattern on the gillplate as the large one or do they have a pattern like this ) )? If they have the )) pattern, then they are pulchers and not brichardi. Behaviour is the same, but then you ought to move them or the lone brichardi out as they will crossbreed easily. What size tank do you have these guys in?


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Looks like lyretails/neolamprologus brichardi. One of my favorite cichlids. Very nice!


----------



## ritzgirl34 (Jan 20, 2005)

This little ones are def brichardis and all look like this (the yellow spot is what I was talking about earlier):
http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/img/Neolamprologus_brichardi_2.jpg

The big guy doesn't have the yellow and his body is darker than any brichardi I've seen (any pics I've looked at, they've been silver/light gray), and he's a dark gray, which make me wonder if he's actually a brichardi. 

They're in a 29g.


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

That's the reason I asked about the pattern on the gill plate. That's what is going to tell you whether or not they are brichardi or a similar species instead. You can't go by the colour as there are several different collecting locales for brichardi.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Funny enough I bought a pair of bichardis a couple of days ago, I keep them with my auratus and they've already steaked out a territory.
To me they all look like bichardis but I'm not 100% sure. Lisachromis knows more about tanginikans, I'm more of a malawi and cenral american cichlid person.


----------



## ritzgirl34 (Jan 20, 2005)

Hmph. Looks like he is a pulcher. He looks like this guy: http://www.fishhead.com/graphics/neo_pulcher_chit.jpg (same coloring/mouth)

Oh well. Anyone in Central Florida want a N. Pulcher?


----------

